# Would you rather....



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

...catch 2 nice trout on a dry fly....or 4 nice smallies on wets/nymphs/streamers? (I'll take the smallies!)


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I rather hook a 1# smallie than land a large trout on those things that float!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I love catching smallies on a blonde wulff and white miller dry flies #8-16. Not to often but rare moments like these if you happen to be right in the right spot and right time. Yea it beats trout fishing to.

I'll 2nd 007 comment!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

A big small!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

smallie!!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Both are pretty entertaining. 


For the fight, the smallie is going to win hands down. 

For technical skill, a perfect drift with a dry fly is hard to beat.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd rather nymph to catfish, given the chance 

But the smallie wins.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Clayton said:


> I'd rather nymph to catfish, given the chance
> 
> But the smallie wins.


Clayton that was some funny stuff right there! I can attest a 22# flattie will rock your world on a 10wt holdin ga 14" shad deceiver pattern!!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

You ask a tough question. If I had to say a nice trout or smallmouth on a stream is 16" long or so, I'd have to go with the numbers so smallmouth. Their strike on the surface will be more dramatic but IMHO they will not fight as hard as the trout their same size. If it were same number of trout to smallies, I'd aim my rod towards the trout.
Both are a beautiful and challenging fish. Especially on the fly rod. 
Catfish on a fly rod? (.)(.)
___
Rickerd


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

yeeeeeeeeeehaw


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

"...catch 2 nice trout on a dry fly...." Most definitely would prefer that!!


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd rather do both...in the same day preferably.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Testament of A Fisherman:
I fish because I love to; because* I love the environs where trout are found,* which are invariably beautiful, and hate the environs where crowds of people are found, which are invariably ugly; because of all the television commercials, cocktail parties, and assorted social posturing I thus escape; because, in a world where most men seem to spend their lives doing things they hate, my fishing is at once an endless source of delight and an act of small rebellion; because trout do not lie or cheat and cannot be bought or bribed or impressed by power, but respond only to quietude and humility and endless patience; because I suspect that men are going along this way for the last time, and I for one don't want to waste the trip; because mercifully there are no telephones on trout waters; because only in the woods can I find solitude without loneliness; because bourbon out of an old tin cup always tastes better out there; because maybe one day I ! will catch a mermaid; and, finally, not because I regard fishing as being so terribly important but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant -
John Voelker (Robert Traver)


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have caught catfish on a flyrod...and to Patricio...great quote...I wouldn't mind catching a mermaid...on a dry fly or a nymph, LOL!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

trout....hands down...theres nothing like seeing you fly get pounded...


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> trout....hands down...theres nothing like seeing you fly get pounded...


Smallmouth.. Where i come from its indy rigs and some topwater. I love it, its crazy! Theres nothing like (my way) making a single handed spey cast and watching the indicator sink slowly.

Nick


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

nothing beats outwitting a fickle trout on a dry fly


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> yeeeeeeeeeehaw


I see your one and raise ya two 









Green bugger brought him down, if I remember right (might not)









I'd developed a new pattern fooling around with tube tying that took this guy  the pattern sucked but it was early spring and he was hungry haha.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

To take it a step further, I'd prefer trout on the surface & smallies pounding a streamer.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> I see your one and raise ya two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the catfish or that push broom handle??


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Nick The Stick said:


> Smallmouth.. Where i come from its indy rigs and some topwater. I love it, its crazy! Theres nothing like (my way) making a single handed spey cast and watching the indicator sink slowly.
> 
> Nick


hey nick, shove the smallies where the sun dont shine!!!!!!

WHERE I COME FROM ITS TROUT BABY, LET ME TELL YOU, THERE IS NOTHING LIKE SEEING YOUR LINE ROLL OUT, THE FLY LAND GENTLY ON THE WATER, CASTING A A RISING FISH, AND SEEING THAT FEISTY TROUT SLAM THAT DRY...

and hell with the "single-handed spey casts" up here, its TRADITIONAL!!




(BY THE WAY, TO THOSE THAT DONT KNOW, THIS IS A BIG JOKE!! HAHAHA)


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Dude i know.. We mess around a lot for those who don't know us very well. Hahahaha the for the singlehand spey remark. You do it to sooo you can't talk my good friend.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd answer this question without really answering this question...watching the take on a good trout on a dry (especially a big wild brookie) is better than the subsurface take of a smallie, but obviously the smallie will put up a harder fight (usually). So there you go, I didn't answer.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Unless its a16"+ brookie! But then there are muskies! No need to say more!


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Unless its a16"+ brookie! But then there are muskies! No need to say more!


I guess the 16" trout and the 14" smallmouth would be bait for your muskies! I have actually landed some huge largemouth bass that just happened to latch onto the small bluegill I was fighting....does that constitute fishing with "live bait?"


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Had that happen a lot especially on a 3wt. Fun!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Nick The Stick said:


> Dude i know.. We mess around a lot for those who don't know us very well. Hahahaha the for the singlehand spey remark. You do it to sooo you can't talk my good friend.


I heard you one of those "manly" trout fisherman...?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> What the catfish or that push broom handle??


oh pfft, it's just a 6 weight  And a mighty fine one at that. It lets me laugh in the 10ft+ rod discussions for steelhead, since it's an 8'9". Honestly, every rod you need in the 6-8 wt range should be a clouser, IMO. That thing rocks.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> oh pfft, it's just a 6 weight  And a mighty fine one at that. It lets me laugh in the 10ft+ rod discussions for steelhead, since it's an 8'9". Honestly, every rod you need in the 6-8 wt range should be a clouser, IMO. That thing rocks.


Was thinking about them but at 2oz. heavier over a Scott A3 for about the same price range. Have to cast it before I dcide though.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmmm, this is tough. Growing up in Ohio and fishing for river smallies most of live, then moving out west and fishing for Browns and Rainbows. 

Seeing a Large Brown trout 20''+ turn and nail your tiny size 20 or 18 dry fly is somthing else! Nothing like it!
I have yet to catch a smallie on the long rod so guess I cant say which I would rater catch. 
FFBG


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

fishingfoolBG said:


> Hmmmm, this is tough. Growing up in Ohio and fishing for river smallies most of live, then moving out west and fishing for Browns and Rainbows.
> 
> Seeing a Large Brown trout 20''+ turn and nail your tiny size 20 or 18 dry fly is somthing else! Nothing like it!
> I have yet to catch a smallie on the long rod so guess I cant say which I would rater catch.
> FFBG


hey fishingfool...I can't argue with your experience....but a nice smallie will put a smile on your face too!
Ed


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Jitterbug52 said:


> hey fishingfool...I can't argue with your experience....but a nice smallie will put a smile on your face too!
> Ed


A nice smallie sure would put a BIG smallie on my face! Im going to target them this summer on the fly rod. Theres a few rivers out here that have some nice smallies!


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

fishingfoolBG said:


> A nice smallie sure would put a BIG smallie on my face! Im going to target them this summer on the fly rod. Theres a few rivers out here that have some nice smallies!


Just noticed your from Arizona. My daughter just left this morning to head back to Phoenix. If I ever head out that way, I'll give you a shout! I would love to fish some western waters!!
Ed


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Jitterbug52 said:


> Just noticed your from Arizona. My daughter just left this morning to head back to Phoenix. If I ever head out that way, I'll give you a shout! I would love to fish some western waters!!
> Ed


Sounds good, I have a thread I started in the Lounge that has some pictures and waters I have fished out west. Its called Life on the Navajo Reservation, Check it out!


----------

